# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  ins zweite Semester geklagt??

## globus

Hallo,

wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der sich in ein hheres Fachsemester geklagt hat, mge dieser sich bitte, bitte dringenst bei mir melden!!! ( Private Nachricht!? )

Danke!!!!

----------

